# Congrats to URQ



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

1st Place Audi Open 
and Best of Show Audi at Dubwars 2005.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hany (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Congrats to URQ (marcopolo)*

WOW!!! nice scirocco!!!


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Congrats to URQ (Hany)*

Cool Delorean man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW wasn't it Best Overall Audi? Best Of Show went to a MK2 VW GTI IIRC. Either way cool beans Bill. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Congrats again. 
J. 




_Modified by 84cgtturbo at 3:46 PM 6-12-2005_


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Congrats to URQ (84cgtturbo)*

My plack says AUDI BEST OF SHOW?


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Congrats to URQ (URQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *URQ* »_My plack says AUDI BEST OF SHOW?

Well there you go then. I did not see your plaque so I can't comment, but I heard them announce "Best Overall Audi to #24" (which I knew was you).








J.


----------

